# My Caribe Are Here!



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Arrived spunky and wild, haven't stopped doing laps or playing in the power head since I acclimated them; and they've eaten twice allready; haven't been in the tank 12hrs yet. Another excellent buy from aquascape.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

WOW awsome looking shoal!!!!! I love it great lookin caribes .. im loving your tank setup too!!


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

thank ya


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

jestergraphics said:


> Arrived spunky and wild, haven't stopped doing laps or playing in the power head since I acclimated them; and they've eaten twice allready; haven't been in the tank 12hrs yet. Another excellent buy from aquascape.


Very Nice!!!Caribes are the best..Those ones look real cool..


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

We'll see how things pan out 4 are sticking together 100% and theres a 5th that pops in and out of the shoal, hope he doesn't get too "idependent".....he could be deciding his own fate and not realize it. Oh well, I will say I'd be mildly shocked if 1 wasn't sacrificed. I'll do my best to keep their bellys filled to help negate that though.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Love em man. Those humeral spots are dark! Im liking the substrate alot too


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

awsome little guys!


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

congrates!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome looking fish Bro!! Hope ll turns out well!!!


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice Caribe. I'm gonna try to get some next year.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice caribe! Those pictures are class too!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Mad cute when they are babies.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Nice lil guys


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet pick up! Your pics and setup are all awesome too.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i love reds when they are this tiny! you can already imagine the monsters theyll grow to be. but they have this really funny cute thing going on at the same time.

dude you got yourself a nice ass shoal there! gonna grow fast!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

great lil killers


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Dreams setup


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

these were going to be the caribe that i ordered in the group buy. finally get too see a picture of them.

nice looking fish, and very nice set up.

congrats


----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice. Great pics.


----------

